# Skidmarks in Husbands underwear



## Pinkdaisy91

the title is just as it says for about 2 of the 3 years of being married it seems like once a week during laundry i stumble across a pair of his underwear that has poop stains. at first i was nice and didn't really mention it but went out was a supportive wife and bought adult wet wipes to help him better in the bathroom. This of course did not help! I finally approached him about it but was a little hateful about it and know that had to of embarassed him.. for a while it worked i didn't find the skidmarks anymore... Today when I was gathering up the dirty laundry it happened again.. luckily he is at work and i had a chance to scream about it in disgust and pace for a while to figure out how I can get this situation under control.. what can i do, what can i say to help him or atleast make him be a little more aware of this problem and keeping it under control.


----------



## Maneo

There is a popular book that came out around 2000 titled "Don't Sweat the Small Stuff." That would apply here.


----------



## norajane

Wear gloves when handling the laundry and move on. 

Or is this just the tip of the iceberg of resentment you have with your husband?


----------



## Almostrecovered

maybe he has an anal fissure or hemorrhoids that cause leakage?


----------



## justonelife

I agree with the other posters. Don't spend so much time examining your H's underwear or get him some darker underwear. If this is really that big of a deal to you, I suggest you ask yourself why.


----------



## diwali123

Make him do his own laundry.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Is it possible for both of you to do your own laundry?


----------



## richie33

Stop doing his clothes if it bothers you so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanity

Skidmarks are in your vows btw. Its just the groom whispers it so you don't hear it. 

Seriously though, kinda make a funny joke about it and use bleach. .


----------



## Lon

Make sure to use hot water. And include more dietary fiber in his diet.

Or alternatively don't do his laundry.


----------



## Almostrecovered

perfect gift


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Is he hygiene challenged in general? Does he have a particularly hairy nether region that makes it difficult to wipe? Is farting a hobby of his (he might expect a fart but produce a little 'substance')? Sorry if too graphic. Does he eat potato chips fried in Olestra? Those cause leakage in some people. 

I'm a guy and on the rare occasions I've produced a skid mark I was sick at the time and not really on top of things.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I do SO's laundry with mine.I never stop to examine his underwear long enough to see whether or not there's anything in them.You pick them up and throw them in the pile with like colors.You don't open them and see what may or may not be inside.

If it's that big of an issue refuse to do his laundry until he starts wiping better or stops pushing so hard to fart that he sharts on himself.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I can honestly say that I've never looked at his underwear while washing them. 

Try buying him some darker underwear and let this issue roll on by.

Take heart - if this is the biggest problem in your marriage, you're doing pretty darned good!


----------



## PBear

I can honestly say I've never looked inside MY underwear when doing laundry... The odds there will be anything in there that I want to see are pretty slim, and frankly, I just want to get it done. I agree with the "buy black", though. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tulsy

If he has a hairy azz, chit can get stuck in the hair and make it harder to wipe clean. They have nair for men at the drug store...he puts in on his hairy azz, just not on the azzhole itself, and in 8 to 9 minutes, he wipes the hair right off...smooth as a baby, and nothing for chit to stick to.

From there on, he should shave the hair back there to keep the hair from growing. 

If he has roids, get him to go to the doctor.


----------



## Dollystanford

I'm glad I came to this thread
The title drew me in


----------



## argyle

...or...just be grateful that, unlike my wife, he doesn't wear your underwear when making 'marks.' But, yah, dark underwear may be wiser.

--Argyle


----------



## CallaLily

To the OP, I hope you come back and let us know how the skid mark issue is going.


----------



## VeryHurt

I am envious, I wish POOP was the ONLY problem in my marriage.


----------



## Terry_CO

Simple solution if he agrees - have him adjust his daily schedule so he has his bowel movement in the morning BEFORE his daily shower (assuming he showers daily like the rest of us ...). Shower makes everything squeaky clean.

Of course, if his diet causes flatulence all day and he occasionally gets a "surprise" while relieving it, all bets are off.

(I read the topic title and HAD to see what was being said about it )


----------



## Lon

The real problem here is that our society has adopted TP as the be all and end all. The muslims have this right by actually using water to wash up. Why are bidets considered such a joke by western society? They are superior way to get clean back there. All TP does is smear it around a bunch, leaving fecal matter between the buttocks. Even if you think you are so clean that it doesn't absorb into your undergarments, you still have leftover crap in your crack.


----------



## Maneo

Lon said:


> The real problem here is that our society has adopted TP as the be all and end all. The muslims have this right by actually using water to wash up. Why are bidets considered such a joke by western society? They are superior way to get clean back there. All TP does is smear it around a bunch, leaving fecal matter between the buttocks. Even if you think you are so clean that it doesn't absorb into your undergarments, you still have leftover crap in your crack.


Well there is the answer; although, buying darker colored underwear might be slightly cheaper than installing a bidet in every bathroom. Customs for personal hygiene provide for fascinating comparisons. What do we each do and how did we get to where we are.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Or buy some bum wipes.


----------



## MrsDraper

Hygiene issues - especially lack thereof - make me upset too OP. 

I am right there with you. 

I make it extremely clear what I expect from my partner and when I see that is not met, I get REALLY upset. 

Not cool. 

It is not a matter of doing his laundry - it is a matter of him not wiping his butt when he takes a crap. She doesn't want to be with someone who can't take 30 seconds to use a wet wipe to wipe his butt. 

:iagree:


----------



## Wiltshireman

OP,

Sorry the title and some of the posts did make me laugh.

Seriously though we all know that "skid marks" are not nice but they should not be a big deal. Your husband ensuring he completes all his important paperwork should be second nature to him but accidents can / do happen. A bit of follow through when passing gas, something getting caught in the hair etc.

Moist wipes are great at home but harder for men when they are out and about as we do not tend to have a handbag full of stuff that we carry with us at all times.

N.B. Can you guarantee that you have NEVER left a stain in your underwear, never dribbled when you coughed or laughed, not had something with you on the first day of your cycle.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Lon said:


> The real problem here is that our society has adopted TP as the be all and end all. The muslims have this right by actually using water to wash up. Why are bidets considered such a joke by western society? They are superior way to get clean back there. All TP does is smear it around a bunch, leaving fecal matter between the buttocks. Even if you think you are so clean that it doesn't absorb into your undergarments, you still have leftover crap in your crack.


never underestimate the power of the TP lobby


----------



## MrsDraper

CallaLily said:


> To the OP, I hope you come back and let us know how the skid mark issue is going.


haha!

weirdest update request I have ever seen on a message board - ever.


----------



## Converser

A couple of things here...

If he has a hairy ass, it doesn't matter how many times you wipe with regular toilet paper. There's going to be something leftover there that will get onto light/white underwear.

The only way personally I found to stop this is to have wet wipes or even better.... I've used Nair a few times to get rid of the hair totally, then use wet wipes every time I do number two.

But honestly, if it has a hairy butt, you're never going to get rid of it and it's going to be a part of life.


----------



## VeggieMom

Okay I have made it through this thread and it's given me a good laugh. I learned to ignore it because I know H has good hygiene and this is a problem that can't be helped. He never said anything about my period stains that occasionally have gotten on my undies which I am thankful for, so I don't say anything about his skid marks. The biggest day of liberation for me came when I stopped being a stay at home mom and he got to start doing his own laundry, and the kids are now old enough to do theirs, so I don't care anymore.


----------



## Converser

VeggieMom said:


> Okay I have made it through this thread and it's given me a good laugh. I learned to ignore it because I know H has good hygiene and this is a problem that can't be helped. He never said anything about my period stains that occasionally have gotten on my undies which I am thankful for, so I don't say anything about his skid marks. The biggest day of liberation for me came when I stopped being a stay at home mom and he got to start doing his own laundry, and the kids are now old enough to do theirs, so I don't care anymore.


Victory!


----------



## Dollystanford

This thread is making me cackle like an idiot


----------



## Anon Pink

OP,now that you've realized how insensitive and unrealistic you've been with your husband, I hope you plan to apologize for making him feel like there is something wrong with him, when in fact, it was you.

AND

I hope you learn more about anatomy and how the human body works before you begin to potty train and sons you may have!

Your insensitivity is frightening!


----------



## Robsia

Terry_CO said:


> Simple solution if he agrees - have him adjust his daily schedule so he has his bowel movement in the morning BEFORE his daily shower (assuming he showers daily like the rest of us ...). Shower makes everything squeaky clean.
> 
> Of course, if his diet causes flatulence all day and he occasionally gets a "surprise" while relieving it, all bets are off.
> 
> (I read the topic title and HAD to see what was being said about it )



"Adjust his daily schedule" 

Don't know about you, but I certainly can't poop on command! I go when I need to go, not when someone tells me I have to.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Skidmarks in Husbands underwear*



Robsia said:


> "Adjust his daily schedule"
> 
> Don't know about you, but I certainly can't poop on command! I go when I need to go, not when someone tells me I have to.


You must not have been potty trained thoroughly enough as a child. Have no fear though, it's never too late to begin the journey of self-improvement!


----------



## Robsia

Lon said:


> You must not have been potty trained thoroughly enough as a child. Have no fear though, it's never too late to begin the journey of self-improvement!


Thanks, but I think I'll pass. I'm quite happy with my bowel movements.


----------



## Acoa

I have a hemorrhoid and if not careful it can lead to this, *cough*, situation. Especially when out and about town using a public restroom. You could use some of that TP when you tape drywall. Only 2 choices then, live with the skidmarks or rip open the roid and have bloodstains in the same spot. Skidmarks hurt less.

And no, I'm not going to carry butt wipes around with me in a little man purse. #livewithskidmarks #getoverit #iusehashtagsforsarcasm


----------



## MrsDraper

Make the dude get a male Brazilian and have him wax his butt. That will fix the problem... 


Seriously. Waxing that area doesn't even really hurt that much. The nerve root and hair root isn't even that deep or sensitive. But I am sure that in real life, the suggestion will go over like a box of rocks.


----------



## salamander

This is a real issue to me. I can overlook a LOT of things. My husband wears the darkest black boxer-briefs. Um, brown shows up on black, sorry guys! 

the way I deal is by remembering all the times I've been messy and bloody with my period. Honestly, that does the trick. it starts to expand with my associative mind: I make these messes, and these, and then these....how can I asphalt my hubby for making his in the privacy of his own underpants????

ultimately, if I can't cope with my cusp-o-forty man now, what the f am I going to do in 20, 30, 40 years????

Today is the best you're going to get. Start GIVING YOUR BEST, TOO!!! 

love and light from S.


----------



## salamander

what if you loved one were hit by a bus and had to have a colostomy bag and live in a wheelchair????would you leave???

this "thought experiment" carries me through my darkest days. I would show my H love no matter what. I already went thru his multiple-fracture leg injury, I was responsible for washing his anus and surrounding areas, he was temporarily incapacitated by the shattering of his shins and many bone fractures all the way up into the femur.

It was the least I could do! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 god, I love my husband!!!


----------



## Robsia

When you've had kids you get used to cleaning up sh!t. Just don't look inside. I mean, are you getting your face right in to examine them, or is he turning them inside out or what?

Just don't look too closely at what you're washing - you're washing them for a reason after all.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Honestly people, why do you think we all wear underwear in the first place? This is what it's designed for. Most likely, the husband does not have any major problems. Most likely, it's a combination of hair, a lot of fiber, sweat, etc. It's a more common guy issue than people will admit here because it's been ingrained in our pop culture. Just be glad that the sh!t and piss isn't going onto his pants and shorts. Underwear is designed to be a barrier. Otherwise, we wouldn't wear it and our pants would be redesigned to be softer on the inside...

Unless your husband has it caked into his underwear - let it go. Also, if he's overweight it's probably more common to have it.


----------



## Cosmos

If he wants to leave faecal matter in his underpants, let him wash them himself.


----------



## Starstarfish

> OP,now that you've realized how insensitive and unrealistic you've been with your husband, I hope you plan to apologize for making him feel like there is something wrong with him, when in fact, it was you.
> 
> AND
> 
> I hope you learn more about anatomy and how the human body works before you begin to potty train and sons you may have!
> 
> Your insensitivity is frightening!


Are these posts for real? What is with every post these days by a female OP needing to get at least one of these chastising "it's all your fault - you unreasonably female you" kind of posts. 

How exactly is expecting a grown man with years of toilet experience to wipe properly unrealistic? I'm currently potty training my toddler. Should I tell him - don't bother really wiping, that's insensitive and unrealistic, and obviously mommy fails and understanding human anatomy to know that you don't want poo left on you. 

I've officially lost more faith in humanity today.


----------



## Jasel

Umm stop doing his laundry?


----------



## freeshias

Ha! I was drawn into this post for a reason---
My ex-fiance had skidmarks! Until then, I had never heard of them! My whole family, male, female, etc... no problems like this.

One day when I was at my ex-fiance's apartment, I saw his bedroom door open, and his 2 little kittens chewing on his underwear. I couldn't help it, and I burst out laughing, saying: "They want gravy!"  :rofl: 

I PERSONALLY (imho)see no reason to have skidmarks, unless there was a medical problem. Toilet paper is plentiful, and so is soap and water.

I agree with some of the other posters in NOT attacking any OP on their postings, because if we are scared to open up and talk, what is the point of having forums?


----------



## PBear

freeshias said:


> Ha! I was drawn into this post for a reason---
> My ex-fiance had skidmarks! Until then, I had never heard of them! My whole family, male, female, etc... no problems like this.
> 
> One day when I was at my ex-fiance's apartment, I saw his bedroom door open, and his 2 little kittens chewing on his underwear. I couldn't help it, and I burst out laughing, saying: "They want gravy!"  :rofl:
> 
> I PERSONALLY (imho)see no reason to have skidmarks, unless there was a medical problem. Toilet paper is plentiful, and so is soap and water.
> 
> I agree with some of the other posters in NOT attacking any OP on their postings, because if we are scared to open up and talk, what is the point of having forums?


So? What was your solution? Besides making him your ex-fiance... 

C


----------



## freeshias

Actually, we never spoke of it any further--never thought to!


----------



## Healer

ScarletBegonias said:


> I do SO's laundry with mine.I never stop to examine his underwear long enough to see whether or not there's anything in them.You pick them up and throw them in the pile with like colors.You don't open them and see what may or may not be inside.
> 
> If it's that big of an issue refuse to do his laundry until he starts wiping better or stops pushing so hard to fart that he sharts on himself.


LOL!!!


----------



## Healer

Dollystanford said:


> This thread is making me cackle like an idiot


Me too.

You should leave his dirty ass.

Just kidding.


----------



## Healer

Plan 9 from OS said:


> It's a more common guy issue than people will admit here because it's been ingrained in our poop culture.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## MrsDraper

Every day when I get the follow up posts in my email, I think more on this issue. Seriously.


I think the end advice and only thing to do is to just have him do his own laundry, provide lots of shout in the laundry room so he can treat his underwear, and to have lots of wet wipes available. 

I have known a dude to carry wet wipes (I remember him in college being made fun of for carrying them - but it was done in a way that was like - OMG, he is so OCD!) and now I actually appreciate it after this thread!


----------



## Double Trouble

Really? I can't believe that everyone is being honest here. Otherwise, myself and all my friends and family have real problems that I never realized. As a male, you have the tendency to fart. Sometimes they are dry and smelley sometimes thewy are dry and no smell. Other times thewy are wet and almost always smelly. Thus skid marks happen. Get a life and not worry about such a ridiculous discussion. There are times and I will say it is not often but sometimes I feel like I literally **** myself. What do I do then? Well if I am at work I gol to the mens room and remove my shorts and throw them away. I go camando the rest of the day. Really??? You are worried about something that happens every day to just about every male? Some will admit and others wont but trust me it happens dayh in and day out.


----------



## 6301

You can do the same thing my mother did. When we were kids my mother would threaten us kids if we didn't wipe are butts better. she would threaten to hang the skid marked underwear on the mailbox so the whole neighborhood could see it with a sign saying _______ has "ka-kee in his underwear. 

I once told my nephew when he had to go to the bathroom and there wasn't a public restroom around to "dry it up and fart it out. He thought he could do it. He thought he had to fart and when he blew his hole he $h!t his pants. My sister tried to kill me and she had to drive him home with the windows down in the middle of January gagging all the way home. 

By the by, ladies. Your the ones wearing thongs with that string riding up your ass. Skid marks on the string? C'mon now it's not only guys.


----------



## 6301

Double Trouble said:


> Really? I can't believe that everyone is being honest here. Otherwise, myself and all my friends and family have real problems that I never realized. As a male, you have the tendency to fart. Sometimes they are dry and smelley sometimes thewy are dry and no smell. Other times thewy are wet and almost always smelly. Thus skid marks happen. Get a life and not worry about such a ridiculous discussion. There are times and I will say it is not often but sometimes I feel like I literally **** myself. What do I do then? Well if I am at work I gol to the mens room and remove my shorts and throw them away. I go camando the rest of the day. Really??? You are worried about something that happens every day to just about every male? Some will admit and others wont but trust me it happens dayh in and day out.


 Wait a minuet! I was married twice and I know for a fact that women fart too and sometimes it doesn't smell like a dozen carnations. You guys also go to the bathroom too.


----------



## browneyes74

okay, but it has to be the butt hair thing, b/c we do not have skid marks where men seem to... hmmm..

and why do men have hairy asses.. what's the point of that, I wonder?


----------



## Sbrown

I have lots of hair, no skid marks for me. I've even had bad hemroids too (wheat germ oil capsules are a life saver) I've never had skid marks. And when I suspect a fart that may have brought along more than I expected, I go clean myself. I'm not gonna walk around with chit between my a$$ cheeks. Smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Double Trouble said:


> Really??? You are worried about something that happens every day to just about every male? Some will admit and others wont but trust me it happens dayh in and day out.


Every day to every male? You must live in a peculiarly [email protected] section of the country. I probably let a bit slip about once a year and that's when I'm having a stomach bug that renders the GI tract somewhat 'stormy.'

When it happens, I wash the underwear myself. I don't want to throw it in the hamper with anything else. 

Maybe this has more to do with diet than gender...


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Odds are this isn't a matter of hygiene in the standard sense of not wiping well enough. I'd bet he's holding it too long, then scratching or farting. Holding it is usually the cause and why its so common in children - they never want to stop what they're doing to go to the bathroom. Does he work in a job with limited bathroom availability?

His diet can be an issue too. Especially drinking a lot of coffee.


----------



## Wise Fairy

I am sorry pmsl, or smsl 

Put the wipes when they can be accessed easily for use.


----------



## RClawson

Sbrown said:


> I have lots of hair, no skid marks for me. I've even had bad hemroids too (wheat germ oil capsules are a life saver) I've never had skid marks. And when I suspect a fart that may have brought along more than I expected, I go clean myself. I'm not gonna walk around with chit between my a$$ cheeks. Smh
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok am I the only one here that is juvenile enough to notice that your handle is Sbrown? Coincidence?


----------



## Pepper123

*Re: Re: Skidmarks in Husbands underwear*



RClawson said:


> Ok am I the only one here that is juvenile enough to notice that your handle is Sbrown? Coincidence?


Lol

But seriously... We have people on here with real problems like infidelity, divorce etc. Can't even believe I'm reading this thread.


----------



## Sbrown

RClawson said:


> Ok am I the only one here that is juvenile enough to notice that your handle is Sbrown? Coincidence?


Lmao!!!!! You're probably the only one to admit it. I'm literatly crying, I'm laughing so hard. It's my name, Scott Brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Three months later and the OP's H _still _hasn't learned how to stop skidding his undies?:scratchhead:

OP, buy some extra long pantie liners and line all his boxers. Job done.


----------



## Sbrown

Cosmos said:


> Three months later and the OP's H _still _hasn't learned how to stop skidding his undies?:scratchhead:
> 
> OP, buy some extra long pantie liners and line all his boxers. Job done.


Have you been checking for her? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Sbrown said:


> Have you been checking for her? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, but I have my suspicions... Once a skidder, always a skidder


----------



## Stev

Pinkdaisy91 said:


> the title is just as it says for about 2 of the 3 years of being married it seems like once a week during laundry i stumble across a pair of his underwear that has poop stains. at first i was nice and didn't really mention it but went out was a supportive wife and bought adult wet wipes to help him better in the bathroom. This of course did not help! I finally approached him about it but was a little hateful about it and know that had to of embarassed him.. for a while it worked i didn't find the skidmarks anymore... Today when I was gathering up the dirty laundry it happened again.. luckily he is at work and i had a chance to scream about it in disgust and pace for a while to figure out how I can get this situation under control.. what can i do, what can i say to help him or atleast make him be a little more aware of this problem and keeping it under control.


Tell him to wipe away from his balls not towards them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

I thought of this thread when I read this article:

?Flushable? personal wipes clogging sewer systems, utilities say - Washington Post


----------



## arbitrator

*I'd be much more concerned about this issue if it ever came to involve oral sex! That being said, nothing good can really materialize from soiled ass-cracks!*


----------



## akasephiroth

I too have had this problem, Hemorrhoids fissures and bowl problems as a whole. Wife complained too a couple years ago. Now i go commando everywhere, best way to solve skid marks in undies don't wear undies  

On a side note i also believe to extra air flow has allowed for less leakage due to sweat running ect.


----------



## MagnificentEddy

Hey look - it just happens OK. About 20 years ago I was on a business trip, 100s of miles from home, waiting for a train, when the meal I ate from a 'questionable' fast-food joint the previous evening re-emerged as a liquid fart that made a real mess. I used most of roll of toilet tissue cleaing up, and the underwear, green shorts with a moist brown stain, went into a bin on the station platform.

A year or two later, staying at a hotel with my boss (in separate rooms), and he left such a skid-mark on the sheets than in sheer embaressment he took the sheets home, laundered them, and mailed them back to the hotel. (He's never eaten shellfish since)


----------

